# Star Trek 4: Kompletter Reboot-Cast wohl wieder mit an Bord



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek 4: Kompletter Reboot-Cast wohl wieder mit an Bord*

					Gute Nachrichten für Trekkies: Paramount arbeitet an einem vierten Star-Trek-Film, bei dem der komplette Hauptcast der Reboot-Reihe wieder in altbekannte Rollen schlüpfen soll. J.J. Abrams ist ebenfalls als Produzent wieder mit an Bord.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek 4: Kompletter Reboot-Cast wohl wieder mit an Bord*


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Februar 2022)

Nein das sind kein guten Nachrichten, ich habe gehofft das dieser elende Alternative Schwachsinn endlich zu grabe getragen wurde.
Nein, diesmal sicher nicht, ich gehe nicht ins Kinos und kaufe mir den Film nicht, dass sagt jemand der alle Filme und Serien gesehen/gekauft hat.
Lasst alle in dem Film sterben, dass wäre ein gutes ende dieser neuen Reihe.
Der Film wird doch nur angegangen weil die neuen Serien so gut laufen, sonst hätte man den Schrott nicht mehr angefasst, diese Untote neue Reihe sollte man so belassen.
Wie kommt man eigentlich auf die Idee einen weiteren Film zu machen, mit den Schauspielern und dieser Zeitlinie, dahinter steckt keine Serie die die Fans lieben.
Wie ich diese Geldgeilen Leichenschänder verachte.


----------



## CyLord (18. Februar 2022)

Fuer mich sind das auch keine guten Nachrichten.


----------



## sethdiabolos (18. Februar 2022)

Mit Teil 1 und 2 hatte ich durchaus Spaß, aber wenn man sich dann The Orville anschaut merkt man, dass es nicht auf BlingBling ankommt sondern auf den Cast und die erzählten Geschichten inkl. Emotionen. Teil 1 und 2 des Reboots sind dennoch die besseren Teile. Star Trek Beyond war in meinen Augen richtig kacke und irgendwie habe sich habe ich durch den keinen Bock mehr auf noch einen Teil.


----------



## Septimus (18. Februar 2022)

Und schon geht meine Begeisterung massiv in den Keller!
Hatte gehofft dass die Kelvin Zeitlinie endlich in einem schwarzem Loch landet aus dem sie nicht mehr heraus kommt.


----------



## SFT-GSG (18. Februar 2022)

Septimus schrieb:


> Und schon geht meine Begeisterung massiv in den Keller!
> Hatte gehofft dass die Kelvin Zeitlinie endlich in einem schwarzem Loch landet aus dem sie nicht mehr heraus kommt.


Ja, alleine das JJ wieder walten und schalten darf...dann kann es nur wieder ein bling bling Film werden welcher mit Star Trek nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## hotfirefox (18. Februar 2022)

Wo sind die Eingangs vom Artikel erwähnen gute Nachrichten?!


----------



## Ripcord (18. Februar 2022)

CyLord schrieb:


> Fuer mich sind das auch keine guten Nachrichten.


Für mich sind das sehr gute Nachrichten und ja, ich mag auch Star Trek Picard. Ich weiß, viele die Discovery mögen hassen die Serie mit Picard und alle Filme mit Chris Pine auf den Tod. Bei mir ist es eben umgekehrt.


----------



## Septimus (18. Februar 2022)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Ja, alleine das JJ wieder walten und schalten darf...dann kann es nur wieder ein bling bling Film werden welcher mit Star Trek nichts zu tun hat.


Ja eben, das kommt auch noch mit dazu. Was mich besonders anwidert ist das die Darsteller ihre Rollen so völlig überzogen spielen. Die Originaldarsteller haben sehr viel mehr Überzeugt als diese ADHS Kiddies, auch sind die Drehbücher einfach nur noch auf Krach Bumm Peng ausgelegt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Februar 2022)

Ripcord schrieb:


> Für mich sind das sehr gute Nachrichten und ja, ich mag auch Star Trek Picard. Ich weiß, viele die Discovery mögen hassen die Serie mit Picard und alle Filme mit Chris Pine auf den Tod. Bei mir ist es eben umgekehrt.



Discovery mögen aber STP und die Kelvin-Timeline-Filme hassen? Erscheint mir unwahrscheinlich. Die Trennline verläuft eher zwischen Freunden von "New Trek/Kurtzman Trek/Jar Jar Trek" und Freunden der "klassischen" Serien/Filme bis einschließlich Star Trek Enterprise.

Wobei @Gaymer schon recht hat, da war auch einiges an Schrott mit dabei. Trotzdem liegen mir die "alten" Sachen deutlich mehr, was auch nicht zwingend objektiv sein muss (Discovery habe ich zu Anfang von Staffel 3 abgebrochen, Picard Mitte der ersten Staffel).


----------



## Acgira (18. Februar 2022)

nice...


----------



## oOWarCatOo (18. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Discovery mögen aber STP und die Kelvin-Timeline-Filme hassen? Erscheint mir unwahrscheinlich. Die Trennline verläuft eher zwischen Freunden von "New Trek/Kurtzman Trek/Jar Jar Trek" und Freunden der "klassischen" Serien/Filme bis einschließlich Star Trek Enterprise.
> 
> Wobei @Gaymer schon recht hat, da war auch einiges an Schrott mit dabei. Trotzdem liegen mir die "alten" Sachen deutlich mehr, was auch nicht zwingend objektiv sein muss (Discovery habe ich zu Anfang von Staffel 3 abgebrochen, Picard Mitte der ersten Staffel).


Bei mir verläuft da überhaut keine Linie - ich finde sowohl die alten Sachen als auch die neuen sehenswert und fühle mich gut unterhalten. Ich glaube manchmal eher das einige einen sehr verklärten Blick auf die alten Sachen haben. "Früher war alles besser" sagt mein Opa auch oft, nix war da besser - nur anders


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Februar 2022)

oOWarCatOo schrieb:


> Bei mir verläuft da überhaut keine Linie - ich finde sowohl die alten Sachen als auch die neuen sehenswert und fühle mich gut unterhalten. Ich glaube manchmal eher das einige einen sehr verklärten Blick auf die alten Sachen haben. "Früher war alles besser" sagt mein Opa auch oft, nix war da besser - nur anders



Aber das "anders" kann schließlich auch... besser sein. Oder so empfunden werden.


----------



## Deutschmaschine (18. Februar 2022)

Oha. Gut zu wissen, dass auch J.J.A. wieder mitmischt. Wieder Geld fürs Kino gespart 👍


----------



## Rollora (18. Februar 2022)

Der gesamte Cast? Ja? Auch inklusive dem toten `Chekov-Darsteller?

Was die Reboot-Reihe betrifft: Teil 1 war noch ok, Teil 2... hmm nochmal simples gut gegen Böse, aber hey immerhin Cumberbatch. War als Sci-Fi Film ok. Teil 3... nö.


----------



## Kondar (18. Februar 2022)

Ripcord schrieb:


> Für mich sind das sehr gute Nachrichten und ja, ich mag auch Star Trek Picard. Ich weiß, viele die Discovery mögen hassen die Serie mit Picard und alle Filme mit Chris Pine auf den Tod. Bei mir ist es eben umgekehrt.



och..  man muss nicht alles hassen bzw. lieben.
Ich fand die ("neuen") Filme max. durchwachsen aber mit Star Trek Picard wurde ich gut unterhalten (trotz des Endes).  Also wenn es ein neuen Film gibt warte ich ab bis genug Leute; welchen Geschmack ich kenne, den Film  gesehen haben und überlege dann was ich machhen werde.
Vorteil ist eben man kann den Film anschauen aber man muss nicht.


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Ich breche mir keinen Zacken aus der Krone, wenn ich mir selbst eine Meinung bilde. Ich brauch keine Vordenker, ich kann das schon selbst.


Ich auch. Zumal ich die neuen ST Filme gar nicht so schlecht finde. Und dieses ewige JJ Abrams Gebashe geht einen auf den Zwirn.


Gaymer schrieb:


> Also werde ich mir diesen Film ganz sicher anschauen. Auf BluRay.


Bluray weiß ich noch nicht. Aber vielleicht mal auf Prime oder irgendwann im Free TV.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Februar 2022)

Die Überschrift stimmt doch nicht. Irre ich mich oder ist der Chekov (100% falsch geschrieben) Darsteller nicht gestorben?

Glaube da an mich was zu erinnern.


----------



## Rollora (18. Februar 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Die Überschrift stimmt doch nicht. Irre ich mich oder ist der Chekov (100% falsch geschrieben) Darsteller nicht gestorben?
> 
> Glaube da an mich was zu erinnern.


jap, wurde von seinem Auto erdrückt


----------



## JoM79 (18. Februar 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Die Überschrift stimmt doch nicht. Irre ich mich oder ist der Chekov (100% falsch geschrieben) Darsteller nicht gestorben?
> 
> Glaube da an mich was zu erinnern.


Nicht nur die Überschrift, dann hast du deine Antwort.


----------



## Rollora (18. Februar 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Überschrift, dann hast du deine Antwort.


Das stand in der Ursprungsversion übrigens noch nicht dort


----------



## Celsi_GER (18. Februar 2022)

Das letzte brauchbare Star Trek endete 2005 mit der letzten Folge von "Enterprise". Abrams und Kurtzman sind Frankensteins, die aus Leichenteilen von echtem Star Trek verunstaltete Monster erschaffen. 
Sorgen macht mir nur, dass mir Lower Decks gefällt. Ich hoffe, das gibt sich noch mit der Zeit.


----------



## Splatterpope (18. Februar 2022)

Wie man aus 

"Paramount is planning to enter negotiations for “Star Trek” stars Chris Pine, Zachary Quinto, Zoe Saldana, Karl Urban, John Cho and Simon Pegg to return to the Enterprise for their fourth tour of duty" 

"Es ist Zeit für ein Comeback: Die Schauspieler, die in den drei Star-Trek-Filmen der Reboot-Reihe seit 2009 unter Anleitung von J.J. Abrams in die Rollen beliebter Star-Trek-Charaktere geschlüpft sind, kehren in genau diesen Rollen zurück. "

machen kann, müsste mir mal jemand erklären.


----------



## tallantis (18. Februar 2022)

Was soll daran eine gute Nachricht sein? Jar Jar Abrhams ist einfach eine Pflaume von Regisseur die einfach gar nichts mehr machen sollte. Der zweite Star Trek war noch okay, aber auch nicht mehr Star Trek. Beyond war einfach nur eine Beleidigung für die gesamte Filmindustrie.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Februar 2022)

tallantis schrieb:


> . Beyond war einfach nur eine Beleidigung für die gesamte Filmindustrie.


Anscheinend hast du noch nie schlechte Filme gesehen.


----------



## tallantis (18. Februar 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Anscheinend hast du noch nie schlechte Filme gesehen.


Hab ich gesagt, dass es die einzige Beleidigung ist?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Februar 2022)

Nein, aber als Beleidigung würde ich den Film nicht sehen.


----------



## Schori (18. Februar 2022)

Mir gingen diese übertriebenen Lens flares auf den Sack. Ansonsten war es unterhaltsam, sofern man nicht zu sehr darüber nachgedacht und mit dem "alten" Star Trek verglichen hat.


----------



## tallantis (18. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Discovery mögen aber STP und die Kelvin-Timeline-Filme hassen? Erscheint mir unwahrscheinlich. Die Trennline verläuft eher zwischen Freunden von "New Trek/Kurtzman Trek/Jar Jar Trek" und Freunden der "klassischen" Serien/Filme bis einschließlich Star Trek Enterprise.


Gut zusammengefasst. Vor allem Discovery ist grauenhaft, auch unabhängig vom Franchise hab ich selten so einen Quark gesehen und so eine katastrophale schauspielerische Leistung. Ich habs lange versucht, aber nach zwei Staffeln konnte ich es nicht mehr ertragen. 


JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein, aber als Beleidigung würde ich den Film nicht sehen.


Schön für dich.


----------



## VeriteGolem (19. Februar 2022)

tallantis schrieb:


> Gut zusammengefasst. Vor allem Discovery ist grauenhaft, auch unabhängig vom Franchise hab ich selten so einen Quark gesehen und so eine katastrophale schauspielerische Leistung. Ich habs lange versucht, aber nach zwei Staffeln konnte ich es nicht mehr ertragen.
> 
> Schön für dich.


Warum gibts bei Star Trek eigentlich so viele Gatekeeper die meinen nur ihre Lieblingsepoche wäre "das Wahre". Achso. Stimmt, wenn Discovery kommt, kommt kein stinkdröges Kirk Geeumel wo mit Pappmascheesauriern schlecht gekämpft wird.


----------



## Rhetoteles (19. Februar 2022)

Im Gegensatz zu Discovery, fand ich die neuen Filme ziemlich unterhaltsam. Die alten Star Trek Filme waren mir zu langweilig, während die neuen ordentlich Action reinbringen. Aus meiner Sicht kann das so bleiben.


----------



## Terracresta (19. Februar 2022)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Warum gibts bei Star Trek eigentlich so viele Gatekeeper die meinen nur ihre Lieblingsepoche wäre "das Wahre". Achso. Stimmt, wenn Discovery kommt, kommt kein stinkdröges Kirk Geeumel wo mit Pappmascheesauriern schlecht gekämpft wird.


Finde es schon lustig, wie du quasi auf den Effekten (damals gabs eben kein billiges CGI) rumhackst. Grafikhure ohne Anspruch an alles andere? 
Man sollte heutzutage auch beim Drehbuch mehr erwarten können als vor 55 bzw. 30 Jahren, was aber leider nicht das Fall ist, denn sonst drehen wir uns auf der Stelle (bzw. bewegen uns in diesem Fall rückwärts). Es ist ja ganz offensichtlich, welche Zielgruppen angesprochen werden sollen... Action und Strong Independent Womeeeen, welche sich wie pupertierende Teenager verhalten...

Ich nehm lieber B-Movie Trek als SJW Action-Movie Trek.


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2022)

tallantis schrieb:


> Beyond war einfach nur eine Beleidigung für die gesamte Filmindustrie.


Der ist aber nicht von Abrams. Sondern von Justin Li.


----------



## DarkWing13 (19. Februar 2022)

Bitte, bitte nicht!  
Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen...


----------



## RiZaR (19. Februar 2022)

Ripcord schrieb:


> Für mich sind das sehr gute Nachrichten und ja, ich mag auch Star Trek Picard. Ich weiß, viele die Discovery mögen hassen die Serie mit Picard und alle Filme mit Chris Pine auf den Tod. Bei mir ist es eben umgekehrt.


Beide Serien sind schlecht, genau wie der Reboot - weil lediglich 0815-Sci-Fi und kein Star Trek.

Ich würde einer neuen Star Trek Serie nur - und nur dann - mein Vertrauen schenken, wenn man bei den Produzenten und Verantwortlichen die Namen Gene Roddenberry, Majel Barett Roddenberry, Rick Berman, Michael Piller, Brannon Braga, Jery Taylor, Bob Justman, Ronald D. Moore usw. lesen würde.

Das, was sich heute Star Trek schimpft, ist eine Visions-befreite Ferengi-Produktion zum Massenmelken.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Februar 2022)

Du weisst schon, dass die Hälfte der Leute in deiner Aufzählung nicht mehr am Leben sind?


----------



## tallantis (19. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der ist aber nicht von Abrams. Sondern von Justin Li.


Produziert hat er ihn trotzdem.


VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Warum gibts bei Star Trek eigentlich so viele Gatekeeper die meinen nur ihre Lieblingsepoche wäre "das Wahre". Achso. Stimmt, wenn Discovery kommt, kommt kein stinkdröges Kirk Geeumel wo mit Pappmascheesauriern schlecht gekämpft wird.


Wenn du lesen könntest, hättest du sehen können, dass ich die Serie an sich kritisiere. Wenn kein Star Trek drauf stehen würde, wäre sie für mich trotzdem nur Dreck aus genannten Gründen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Februar 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Es gibt auch die Fans, die nicht so verbohrt sind und nur das eine oder das andere mögen.
> 
> Ich finde, jede Serie und jeder Film ist ein Produkt seiner Zeit. Die 60er, die 80er-2000er und eben auch die Neuzeit.
> 
> ...



Ich finde es etwas hart, da gleich mit Begriffen wie "verbohrt" um sich zu schmeissen. Es ist nunmal auch legitim, die neuen Produkte des Franchise nicht zu mögen! Letztlich gilt - wie so oft im Leben - "der Ton macht die Musik". Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man schlichtweg die Inszenierungsweise beispielsweise eines Alex Kurtzman nicht mag, falsche Schwerpunktsetzungen, die Star Trek nicht "weiterentwickeln" (Weiterentwicklung ist dabei eben auch nicht per se positiv) sondern es von sich selbst wegführen oder gewisse Grundprämissen einer Serie einfach für dämlich hält (Spore Drive I'm looking at you!). Oder ob man wie die üblichen nicht ernstzunehmenden Verdächtigen einfach irgendwas von "scheiss SJW/Woke Trek" in den Raum brüllt.

Ich für meinen Teil kann mich mit "New Trek" (mit Ausnahme von Lower Decks) jedenfalls nicht sonderlich gut anfreunden, und zumindest DIS habe ich zwei Staffeln Zeit gegeben. Auf Strange New Worlds bin ich allerdings wieder sehr gespannt und werde der Serie dementsprechend auch eine Chance geben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Februar 2022)

Ich habe den Eindruck, du möchtest gerne mit aller Kraft an deiner Überzeugung festhalten, dass alle, die die neuen Star Trek Iterationen nicht mögen, irgendwo hängengeblieben sind. No offense meant. Man kann letztlich noch so nachsichtig sein und letztlich trotzdem zu dem Schluss kommen, dass - ohne gleich alles in Bausch und Bogen zu verdammen - die neuen Serien/Filme aus verschiedenen Gründen eben einfach nichts für einen sind.

Die Argumentation, dass sich die Zeiten (und man selbst natürlich auch) nunmal ändern, dementsprechend ein Star Trek 2022 ein anderes Star Trek sein muss als 1988, man daher nicht vergleichen könne/solle und sich einfach auf das Neue einlassen müsse, halte ich nicht für überzeugend.


----------



## shootme55 (19. Februar 2022)

Man kann sich aber auch aufregen über Sachen die keinem weh tun. Wenns euch nicht gefällt schaut euch TNG an und schwelgt in Erinnerungen, ich schau mir auch Scrubs S01-08 an und lass die 9er einfach im Nichts verschwinden.
Wenn ich mal für mich selbst im Kopf die neuen Sachen durchgeh hat mir nix davon weh getan, und wenn jemand Angst hat dass der Film seine Zeit und sein Geld an der Kinokasse verschwendet kann er ja 2 Minuten Zeit investieren und ein paar Rezensionen lesen, sind sicher besser investiert als die Zeit die hier für sinnlose Schimpftiraden verschwendet werden.

Ist halt leider so dass die neuen Serien und Filme nicht den künstlerischen Anspruch früherer Meisterwerke ala Star Trek V herankommen.

Wenigstens sind sie kein primitiver Neuaufguss alter Geschichten wie Star Wars 7-9. Will da nicht jemanden zu Nahe treten, aber da hab ich auch 2 Minuten in Rezensionen lesen investiert und dadurch 4 Stunden im Kino für mich erspart. Anderen hätt er gefallen.

Die Filme sind unterhaltsam und berühren nicht die alte Zeitlinie (find ich super weil ich es bescheiden finde wenn die Fortsetzungen Storyfehler produzieren). Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten dir mir nicht klar sind sind gutes Popcornkino. Der künstlerische Anspruch ist spätestens bei Sternzeit 8454,1 gestorben...

Die meisten neuen Serien (allen voran Lower Decks) find ich gut weil sie ein anderes Licht auf die ganze Geschichte werfen.
Das Einzige was mich nervt an an den neuen Serien (vor allem an Picard) dass es eigentlich gestreckte und auf Serienformat kleingeschnittene Spielfilme sind, aber das ist dem Geldgeber geschuldet.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Februar 2022)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Ist halt leider so dass die neuen Serien und Filme nicht den künstlerischen Anspruch früherer Meisterwerke ala Star Trek V herankommen.


Made my day.


----------



## Maasl (20. Februar 2022)

Ich mochte die alten Star Trek Filme bis zu einer gewissen Zeit eigentlich sehr gerne. Die neuen gefallen mir aber auch sehr gut. Der dritte flacht zwar etwas ab, aber unterhält trotzdem gut. Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt.

Ich frage mich auch, warum viele die neuen Filme als so schlecht bezeichnen. Die Schauspieler sind gut gewählt und auch der charmante Humor ist im Vergleich zur neuen STAR WARS Trilogie immer noch vorhanden.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Ein Kind kann wochenlang Bibi Bloxberg & Co. hören und sehen - ein Teenager schon nicht mehr. Und das gleiche gilt prinzipiell auch für unsere Lieblingsfilme und Serien aus dem Teenager-Alter.


Die drei Fragezeichen gehen immer, egal wie alt man ist.


----------



## Celsi_GER (21. Februar 2022)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Warum gibts bei Star Trek eigentlich so viele Gatekeeper die meinen nur ihre Lieblingsepoche wäre "das Wahre". Achso. Stimmt, wenn Discovery kommt, kommt kein stinkdröges Kirk Geeumel wo mit Pappmascheesauriern schlecht gekämpft wird.


Ja, ein Raumschiff, das sich für einen Warpsprung erst in komische Blitzchen einhüllt und dann neckisch um seine Längsachse rollt bevor es springt, das ist das Wahre. Trotz aller schlechten Effekte und folgenweise  platten Handlungsträngen war Star Trek "früher" einfach nachvollziehbarer, glaubhafter, "realistischer", wenn man so will. Heute verschwimmt die Grenze zur Fantasy und zu Low Budget Kram, und das ist so überhaupt nicht mein Fall.

Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit Q.
Ich weiss, dass der nicht zu meiner Aussage passt, aber die Ausnahme bestätigt halt die Regel.


----------



## aragon2000 (8. Juli 2022)

Ich bin ein Fan der alten Star Trek Serien aus den 80ern, besonders Next Generation. aber fand die Reboots auch gut.  Beyond war sicher der Schwächste der Drei  aber war auch noch ok. 

Werde mir den neuen Teil sicher auch ansehen. Im Kino vermutlich nicht. Früher hätte ich gerne noch die 30€ für die 3D Blu Ray bezahlt, aber gibt ja keine mehr. Also wird es wohl einfach nur auf ein VOD Ausleihen bei ITunes hinauslaufen oder bis er irgendwann mal in einer Flatrate auftaucht.


----------

